# York County, SC, Animal Shelter- Hilda



## geg (Jun 6, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Times New Roman'>Meet "Hilda"! 




























A sweet girl who has been dealt a bad hand. Let's help her win the Lottery for Christmas! (and maybe a few nice German Sausages in her Christmas stocking.)

ID A026548 Female German Shepherd Dog HW +









Rescue only


Hello everyone, yes it is another GSD. This time it is a female and she is heavy hw positive. I knew I couldn't have 2 in a row. I need a rescue only to help me get her out of here. She is about 2 yrs old and is very sweet. I have tugged at her ears & tail and held her while we took her blood she did well with all. 


She came in as a stray so I don't know anything about her. If you can help me get this precious girl out I would greatly appreciate it. She has to be out of the shelter by Saturday, December 13 at 12:30. You can email me at [email protected]. 

Thank you all for all you do to help these babies.

803-628-3190

Thank you

Tracy Morgan
Adoption/Volunteer/Rescue Coordinator
York County Animal Shelter
713 Justice Blvd. / PO Box 120
York, SC 29745</span></span>


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

She has to be out of the shelter by Saturday, December 13 at 12:30!!!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I can help with $ with her vet bill, if a rescue can commit.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Also in this shelter..Max..

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=895607&page=0#Post895607


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMShe has to be out of the shelter by Saturday, December 13 at 12:30!!!


Bump...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Bump...


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone helping these two? Any prospects?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

This dog has been rescued.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Great! Thanks for the update-she is beautiful!


----------

